Ask HN: What tools do you still run on DOSBOX and why? - neatcoder
======
binarydinosaur
ShareGenius - Came free on UK ComputerShopper magazine in early 90's. Still
nothing as good. QLAY for DOS (Sinclair QL emulator).

